# Geschmackliche Unterschiede bei Rotaugen



## dede84 (23. Juni 2017)

Hallo Freunde, 

gibt es geschmackliche Unterschiede bei den Rotaugen in Bezug auf Größe und wo sie gefangen wurden? 

Ich höre immer das die so lecker sein sollen und habe mir vor ein Paar Tagen 2 Fangfrische aus einem See zubereitet und in der Pfanne gebraten. 

Sie haben hervorragend gerochen, aber das war es dann auch schon. 

Die Gräten störten mich nicht....

Allerdings musste ich es nach dem ersten Happen wieder ausspucken, da die dermaßen nach Modder geschmeckt haben.

Gibts da Unterschiede bezüglich der Gewässer?

Grüße


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Geschmackliche Unterschiede bei Rotaugen*

Ich esse aus geschmacklichen Gründen nur Winter-Rotaugen (also je nach Temperatur frühestens ab Mitte bzw. Ende Oktober)

--> grün-algig sch******ende Sommerviecher sind überhaupt kein Gaumenkitzel, die haben genau den von Dir beschriebenen Morchelmuff. 

Liegt IMO vor allem an der Jahreszeit und weniger am eigentlichen Gewässer.

Von daher: Fange und brate die dann mal bei Kälte, das geht potenziell deutlich deliziöser aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Geschmackliche Unterschiede bei Rotaugen*

Hab nur Erfahrung mit Fließgewässer, Winter, sauer eingelegt - nie so nen Reinfall erlebt wie Du das beschreibst und Gräten sind durchs einlegen auch kein Problem..


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Geschmackliche Unterschiede bei Rotaugen*

uuups, der Hirsch war schneller - feiste Winterrotaugen = Delikatesse, sind wir uns einig


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Geschmackliche Unterschiede bei Rotaugen*

Aber sowas von - drum benutze ich bei Kälte gerne eine Deadbait-Grundrute auf Hecht und eine Winterrotaugen-Floatrute gleichzeitig

--> kälte-kompatibel sparsam anfüttern (ich angle auf Weißfisch nur mit Pose, Feedern ist nicht meins) und die Pfannen-Rotaugen abgreifen, die durch ihre Anwesenheit da unten dann die Hechte "nebenan" an ihren toten Freeze-Stinkekollegen locken.

Funzt gut und ist sehr kurzweilig - potenziell lässt sich dann die Nahrungskette kulinarisch komplett schließen =))

Aber real nur fast - die ganz unten rangierenden Maden und Rotwürmer überlasse ich dann doch lieber exklusiv den Rotaugen =))


----------



## Bibbelmann (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Geschmackliche Unterschiede bei Rotaugen*

Jaja, Maden und Pinkies...


> Allerdings musste ich es nach dem ersten Happen wieder ausspucken, da die dermaßen nach Modder geschmeckt haben.



Das haengt doch entscheidend vom Futter ab- bestimmte Algensorten die es im Sommer gibt sollen das ausmachen


----------



## Maifliege (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Geschmackliche Unterschiede bei Rotaugen*

Im Winter sind sie besser... Viele Jahre festgestellt


----------



## Mikesch (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Geschmackliche Unterschiede bei Rotaugen*

Rotaugen aus dem "richtigen" Gewässer schmecken auch im Sommer!
Der Muffgeschmack kommt von den Braun- u. Blaualgen welche die Fische mit der Nahrung aufnehmen. Die Abbauprodukte lagern sich im Fleisch ab und erzeugen den schlechten Geschmack.

D. h. Rotaugen aus Gewässern mit einer geringen Algenbelastung schmecken. Algenfreie Gewässer gibt es nicht. Darum auch die Geschmacksunterschiede in ein und demselben Gewässer abhängig von der Jahreszeit.


----------



## dede84 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Geschmackliche Unterschiede bei Rotaugen*

Top!

Ich Danke euch für die Info's


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Geschmackliche Unterschiede bei Rotaugen*

immer gerne - hier verbinden sich ja zwei meiner Leidenschaften:
Angeln und Essen ;-)))


----------

